# Nissan 100NX 1.6l 16v twincam etc etc. Speedo information



## Big Jack (Jan 16, 2010)

Yo; i've been lucky enough to have one of the above cars as my first :woowoo:. Fantastic little car; speedy too (faster than a 1.6 meganesport in the family). However, ive experienced what seems to be a recurring fault juding by the forum; the Speedo doesnt work.
Popped into my local nissan dealership today and spoke to one of the old hands who gave me an overview on the workings (and usual cause of fault) for the speedo featured on this model, and i thought id share.

Its essentially an electronic speedo; an electric current is sent to the speedo to produce a reading; and this current is achieved by a small plastic gear being spun attatched to the gearbox. According to him, if there is -no- reading from the speedo at all (as in my case) its unlikely to be a wiring problem; instead the teeth on the gear are likely to have worn down so they dont produce the electric current as before. No expert on cars; however i would guess that this could also cause jumping if one or two of the teeth had gone etc. 
A 10mm spanner / socket is needed to access this gear and the bolt to undo it is near the speedo plug. 

Mildly innacurate / inexerienced recount i know, but hopefully you wonderful technical types know what im trying to say!! Hope this helps anyone, the 100NX is a lovely car (in my oppinion), just want to make it work now 

The rev counter doesnt work either, so if anyone has any ideas as to that.. it flickers on occasionaly (it seems to like the cold).

Many thanks
Big Jack.:givebeer:


----------

